# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Hakerat betohen, Facebook do të shkatërrohet!

## RaPSouL

*Betohen hakerët: Facebook do të shkatërrohet më 5 nëntor!*

Grupi i hakerëve të cilët veten e quajnë Anonymous është betuar se me 5 nëntor 2011 do ta shkatërrojë rrjetin më të madh social në botë, Facebook.com.
Për më tepër, ata kanë vendosur një video në Youtube përmes së cilës ata akuzojnë Facebook për shitjen e të dhënave personale të përdoruesve të saj tek departamentet e ndryshme qeveritare amerikane dhe agjencitë e ndryshme të sigurisë. 

"Qytetarët e botës.  Ne duam ta tërheqim vëmendjen tuaj, duke shpresuar që ju do ti dëgjoni paralajmërimet tona. Mjeti juaj i preferuar për komunikim global, të cilin ju e adhuronj aq shumë, do të shkatërrohet. Nëse edhe ju jeni të gatshëm për të luftuar për të drejtat tuaja dhe lirinë e informacionit, atëherë ju lutemi bashkohuni me ne në luftën tonë për ta vrarë Facebook thuhet në deklaratën publike të Anonymous.

Ju nuk mund të shpëtoni nga realiteti. Mendoni për këtë dhe bëhuni gati për ditën që do të hyjë në histori, 5 nëntor 2011" thonë ata. 

/ Telegrafi / 


Dhe të gjithë përdoruesit e Facebook që nga mbrëmë i ka ndjejt problemet e para në rrjetin më të madh social në botë, ngecje të njëpasnjëshme po vërehen në rrjet.

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Anonymous all’attacco di Facebook:* il gruppo di pirateria informatica accusa il gigante dei social network di fare un uso distorto delle informazioni personali dei suoi soci e pertanto merita di essere ”distrutto”.”

_Il media di comunicazione che tutti voi adorate sara’ distrutto”, ha affermato con la voce alterata da un congegno elettronico un misterioso (o una misteriosa) portavoce in un video su YouTube, sostenendo di parlare a nome di Anonymous._

La data per l’attacco sembra essere già stabilita: il prossimo 5 Novembre. Le azioni attribuite ad Anonymous sono intraprese da individui non identificati che si auto-definiscono Anonymous. Dopo una serie di controversie, proteste largamente pubblicizzate e attacchi DDoS attuati da Anonymous nel 2008, gli episodi legati ai membri del gruppo sono diventati sempre più popolari.

Si tratta di un falso? Sulla bacheca Twitter di Anonops, ci sono messaggi contrastanti. In uno si dice che l’attacco è il progetto solo di “un piccolo gruppo”, le cui azioni non necessariamente riflettono quelle del collettivo mondiale Anonymous. In un altro c’è scritto chiaramente che Anonymous non ha nulla a che vedere con questo annuncio e che lo stile del gruppo è un altro.

Vedremo se queste dichiarazioni si dimostreranno reali; sicuramente Mark Zuckerberg, fondatore di Facebook, avrà qualche grattacapo in più.


*Shikoni Edhe Videon*

----------


## Mexhi

*


"Remember, remember the fifth of November".*

----------


## PINK

Po pse ndyresirat? U vjen keq per popullin e thjeshte atyre? Ok, se kemi google plus pastaj . Lol

----------


## Plot

cer shonci mer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sa kisha fillu cik tu flirtu ene kisha lon ca dejta me ca cuna tjashem fare.1 amerikon iher amon amon cer bobby osh.
ho mi pink se sosh naj big prabllem se per kshu gjojnash me tgjujtme humoniteti i gje menyrat meiher; hik fejsi vje lejzi  :ngerdheshje: 
hika iher tju fus kai prajvet mesixh atyne cunave se jon tu mprit,jon msu me racjonin e dites kapilat, si ze gjumi pa ju thon nazja llavs ju.  :perqeshje:

----------


## iktuus

_Kjo eshte e pamundur. Jane thjesht zera quotidian. Askush nuk mund te mposht gjigandin e virtualitetin  pasi aty punojn ekspertet me prefesionist  te botes. Eshte nje biznes qe zgjerohet me hapa te shpejt, ka  nje fushe te gjere ekonomike.
Facebook  mund te ngadalsohet per momente temporane, ndoshta ndonje difekt qe zgjat me ore, asgje me rendesi.
Grupe Anonymous ka shume  nje prej tyre eshte edhe ai spanjoll i cili ka kryer veprime vetem ilegale.
Jam mese i sigurt se facebook   mund te mposhtet vetem nga mentaliteti i njerzve, te cilet do ta konsiderojn si dicka jasht mode   por persa i perket anes teknike Facebook  eshte agjensia  qe i ve pikat mbi (i)  ne informatik._

----------


## teta

mooos sa arrita si bej nja 20 fiendsa qe se kam iden kush jane,kush ma mbulon humbjen e tyre??!!

----------


## Endless

> mooos sa arrita si bej nja 20 fiendsa qe se kam iden kush jane,kush ma mbulon humbjen e tyre??!!


po do, ta mbuloj une. une vlej sa per 78 friendsa te facebook-ut bashke.

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

lol  gjynaf ata qe kane biliona  ne poker  :perqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

I rafte nje damlla ai/ajo qe do shkatrroj surratbukrin . Me ngelen specat pa vjel  :i ngrysur: 
se chipat i lashe ne fushbetej  :perqeshje: 

Do ja ndjejm mungesen :-(

----------


## teta

> po do, ta mbuloj une. une vlej sa per 78 friendsa te facebook-ut bashke.


epo mire athere,e ta mbyllin ,te kam ty tani.
free breath
 :Lulja3:

----------


## Endless

> epo mire athere,e ta mbyllin ,te kam ty tani.
> free breath


me e qete tani, e?

----------


## loneeagle

lol ta degjosh eshte me funny akoma. Kujt po i intereson se shkatrruan fb. Keta bejne sikur nga fb varen jete njerezish please.

----------


## Naa2i

google + :P
vetem disa pjestar te Anonymous e kan than ket ndersa grupi ne teresi nuk e ka pa te arsyshme me u pajtu me sulmin, mundet ti sjell deme te shumta fejsbukit mirpo qe ta shkatrrojn pergjithmon asnihereeeee xD

----------


## Shpend Hajdari

Fansat e Facebook dhe Mark Zakerberg tani mund të rrehatohen, sepse grupi i hakerëve të njohur si Anonymous mohuan sulmin ndaj rrjetit social më 5 nëntor. “Ne dëshirojmë tu ndihmojmë njerëzve, dhe jo ti dëmtojmë ato”, shkruan në një pjesë të deklaratës.

Një anëtarë i haktivistëve Anonymous tha se e gjithë kjo punë ishte një keqkuptim, sepse ato asnjëherë nuk kanë dëshiruar të shkatrojnë rrjetin, por vetëm tu japin vëmendje njerzëve në lidhje me privatësin e tyre në Facebook, shkruan Daily Mail.

Video e titulluar “Message form Anonymous: Operation Facebook, Nov 5 2011?, ndodhej në Youtube, kurse në të thuhej se “mediumi juaj i komunikimit që shum e adhuroni do të shkatërohet”.

Një anëtarë nga ky grup me nofkën Spikizi(Speakeasy), për Gawker tha se qëllimi kryesor i “Operacionit Facebook” ishte “të paralajmërohen se edhe pas fshirjes së profilit në Facebook, të dhënat për përdoruesit mbeten, ose rruhen edhe më tej.”

Anonymous nuk dëshironin të thonë se do ta shkatërojnë rrjetin më të madh social, por ti detyrojnë përdoruesit, në shenjë proteste, të fshijnë profilet e tyre më 5 nëntorë. Ndoshta ato shpresonin të kalojnë në rrjetin e tyre social.  :shkelje syri: 

“Sulmi ndaj Facebook do të ishte qesharake. Edhe në rast se do të kishte sukses, ai ka aq shum përdorues, dhe ne dëshirojmë vetëm tu ndihmojmë njerëzve, dhe jo ti dëmtojmë ato”, thuhet në intervistën e Speakeasy.

----------


## Enii

> lol ta degjosh eshte me funny akoma. Kujt po i intereson se shkatrruan fb. Keta bejne sikur nga fb varen jete njerezish please.


since hacker ne pergjithesi jan geeks , sigurisht qe it sound funny :-)

FB is booooooooringggggggggg

----------


## Mr Zeid

Fb+cia=mason
Nuk ka hakers ta prishi. thjesht jane ca ciliminj qe lujn me lojra fjalesh.

----------


## alko71

> Fb+cia=mason
> Nuk ka hakers ta prishi. thjesht jane ca ciliminj qe lujn me lojra fjalesh.


 Nuk ka!? 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/nsa-is-looking-for-a-few-good-hackers/2011/08/02/gIQAXZAbqI_story.html?hpid=z2

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

*Don njeri me ble chipsa!?*

----------


## El_Culpable_

*Noooo.*
*Ishalla deri ateher i kom harxhu kto 16k chipsa qe kom grumullu se do m´vite shum inot me m´shku dom*  :ngerdheshje:

----------

